
Show HN: "Who is hiring" mapped - gsa
http://gaganpreet.github.io/hn-hiring-mapped/
======
Miyamoto
It's strange how in California hiring is completely absent in all parts but
Los Angeles and San Francisco. No San Diego? No Santa Barbara or San Luis
Obispo? No Sacramento? Interesting. I knew tech was concentrated in the hubs,
but I would have expected a little dissent.

~~~
jfb
It's a lot easier to relocate to Palo Alto from e.g. Davis than to anywhere in
California from, say, St. Louis.

~~~
redwood
Exactly: the magnetic pole effect. Similar with nightlife. People wbo love the
night go to san francisco in droves, leaving the south bay quite tame.

------
perspectivezoom
Creator of curatedhnhiring.com here. This is good stuff. I'm going to hand
enter all the locations for October tonight, but you can compare your auto-
generated September data against [https://github.com/perspectivezoom/curated-
hn-hiring/blob/gh...](https://github.com/perspectivezoom/curated-hn-
hiring/blob/gh-pages/data/2013-09.js). Also, I don't know if you care about
accommodating this, but a lot of HN Who's Hiring posts list multiple
locations.

~~~
gsa
Trying to match for multiple locations might have resulted in more false
positives (eg: a job listing mentioning they received funding from someone in
SF). In any case, I felt it made sense to show only one data point per post.

Thanks for sharing Curated HN Hiring, it looks really good. I'll cross-verify
the data sometime later today.

Edit: Wrote a quick and dirty script to match the locations. I noticed 4 wrong
matches, the rest matched up.

------
sker
Quite similar to the GitHub map from a few days ago[1], i.e. no Latin America,
(almost)no Asia, no Africa.

[1] [http://aasen.in/github_globe/](http://aasen.in/github_globe/)

~~~
contingencies
That map actually made me wonder if I should start a local open source
consultancy practice in East/Southeast Asia (which has been my home for a
decade or so). If anyone else's in the region and potentiall keen, feel free
to get in touch by email. I've run a few businesses here already.

~~~
contingencies
Picked up interest from Philippines, Taiwan, Thailand so far. Meeting Monday
in Bangkok: the more the merrier.

------
conorgil145
Great job! I have always been curious about which HN Hiring posts were in my
general area (Washington DC) and only got exact matches when doing a simple
Ctrl+F. This map shows a few companies just outside the city in NOVA (northern
Virginia), Maryland, and the like.

------
grumps
<rant>

Ugh this just makes me sad. I want to move to Portland next summer, and I've
been watching for jobs in Portland. Right now I don't see any jobs but I keep
seeing more, and more jobs in DC. I hate DC, I want out!

</rant>

~~~
jim-greer
We're hiring in Portland (Kongregate)

~~~
grumps
Hey thanks for responding. I'll take a look at your company.

------
lsiebert
I'be been building a command line Perl app Gutsy
[https://github.com/gryftir/gutsy](https://github.com/gryftir/gutsy) to parse
Who is Hiring and export to text/html, but this certainly displays a lot
nicer.

The one thing is, does it only check the first line for info? While that's
where it should go per the posting guidelines, I found people don't always
follow the suggested format.

------
Sarkie
Maybe people should put their GPS rather than just location, I wanted to see
exactly where in London, unless everyone works on The Strand.

------
dionidium
Just a random tip for anybody casually looking at the Columbia, MO or
Bloomington, IN jobs. I know nothing about either job, but I do know the area
and those are both pretty hip little college towns, so I wouldn't discount
them entirely if you talked to them and liked the gig, but were turned off by
the location.

~~~
ams6110
If you're into hip college towns, I agree. You won't find a big tech scene
there though. If it ends up being a good job, that's great; if it doesn't, you
won't likely have many other options.

~~~
philwelch
That's kind of the tradeoff of hip college towns, right? The good news is that
if you're willing to relocate there, you're probably also willing to relocate
away from there.

------
sofal
Seattle representation is on par with Chattanooga, TN. This is surprising to
me.

~~~
DenisM
My Seattle post is missing from the map, so the accuracy is questionable.

~~~
gsa
Your post skipped my pattern because it matches for "Seattle, WA", not
"SEATTLE, WA".

~~~
bpicolo
So make it case insensitive?

------
harpb
That's just cool:
[http://cl.ly/image/2a1q381Z3M09/Image%202013-10-01%20at%204....](http://cl.ly/image/2a1q381Z3M09/Image%202013-10-01%20at%204.36.07%20PM.png)

------
eamsen
Incredibly useful for job hunters and well executed! The map view needs some
clever hack to increase readability in popular places like SF and London -
maybe a brief description pop-up would do the trick?

~~~
walshemj
Seconded being able to see all the roles in an area as a list would be really
usefull.

------
sequoia
OP: regarding this comment in your README: "I'm not sure if there's a better
way to organize the gh-pages branch so it's convenient to manage and use via
Github Pages at the same time."

You can, in the repo settings, change the default branch to gh-pages:
[http://screencast.com/t/VTHVE6oXRT](http://screencast.com/t/VTHVE6oXRT) Then
you can delete the master branch if you want.

------
Splendor
Oh cool. There are two within 1,000 miles of me.

------
innino
Nice. Looks like some datapoints failed to get mapped and defaulted to West
Africa though. Also this looks like it could be a good fit for web-gl globe?
[http://code.google.com/p/webgl-globe/](http://code.google.com/p/webgl-globe/)

~~~
hackula1
0,0 is where coordinate conversion fails end up. As a GIS developer, when
something is not showing up on a map, I always zoom over to W Africa to see if
it is showing up there.

~~~
8_hours_ago
Interestingly, going to 0,0 in Google Maps shows an icon for Ace Lock Service
Inc.

~~~
blazingfrog2
Just noticed that too. What surprises me the most about this is that only ONE
business/landmark is listed at 0,0 in the entire Google Maps.

~~~
8_hours_ago
Perhaps they only allow 1 landmark per location? That would help solve the
problem of having multiple entries per business in their database.

~~~
jarek
But run into problems when two separate businesses are located on different
floors in the same building. Not to mention you don't need many lat/long
decimal places at all to get tens or hundreds of possible points in a medium-
sized building.

------
_puk
Nice visualisation, thanks for sharing.

Perhaps add the option to reset the view, as currently have to rerun the
search.

------
prakster
Can you do the same for HN's "Who's available for hire" monthly posts?

~~~
donretag
Is there such a post? I only know of the "Who is hiring" and the freelancer
posts.

------
Imagenuity
It would be awesome to see this for the freelancer / seeking freelance posts
too.

------
kmfrk
Is the location filter busted? I keep ending up lost at sea when entering
queries like "Europe" and "United States".

Really love the philosophy of the project, though.

~~~
gsa
Location filter is based on what's returned by the Google Geocoding API.
United States is stored as USA. Europe's a continent, so it's not there but
you can use a regex like, "Germany|Netherlands"

~~~
kmfrk
Ah. Could I persuade you to enter some examples in the input field as a
`placeholder=` attribute such as

    
    
        placeholder="USA, Germany|Netherlands"

~~~
gsa
Done! Github will take a few minutes to show the latest version.

~~~
bjelkeman-again
I posted something late last night. Are you planning to update it again? Great
tool. Thanks!

------
Dragonai
As a college student looking for an internship at the kind of company who
posts on Hacker News, thank you so much. This is great.

------
ffrryuu
I loved how AngularJS jobs have exploded!

~~~
Bahamut
Me too :)

------
destraynor
Hey, Intercom is hiring in Dublin, Ireland (along with Gilt, and Hubspot).
Just FYI.

(Irish people love to be represented :) )

------
dorfsmay
Do you update manually, or wrote a parser?

If the latter, how do you know which words correspond to location?

Nice job btw.

------
arjn
Why is Portland not marked ? There is at least 1 job opening posted for that
location.

~~~
darushimo
hm, I just checked, and I was surprised to not see any either. Someone from
Kongregate mentioned that they're hiring, but otherwise, seems like no one's
posted a job listing with the characters "Portland" or "PDX" this month.

------
resu
Lots of offshore development going in the Gulf of Guinea!

This map is extremely helpful. Thanks gsa!

------
rholdy
Really neat tool. Thanks for building and sharing this.

------
tunnuz
This is quite an amazing interface, very cool indeed!

------
chatman
A backend/frontend filter might be useful.

------
babo
The most useful visualization of the thread.

------
muyun_
why not include China?

